# WIP composite tang knife rehandle



## merlijny2k (Dec 29, 2016)

Hidden tang https://imgur.com/gallery/Uyh1v

Always wondered what it looked like underneath. Endplate, tang and bolster appear to be one piece of soft forged stainless steel. Blade welded to the bolster.

I always thought the weld would be hidden under the handle but instead it is in plain sight.


----------



## jessf (Dec 29, 2016)

Well that's one way


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 1, 2017)

Thinness level silly https://imgur.com/gallery/hSTjw

Handle glued up and ready for finishing. Tried hotglue this time. Total disaster, glue line is about 1mm thick but hey, too eager to try the knife to cut it all apart again. 

Went really overboard thinning this time. All the way until the faces from both sides meet. Took away so much metal the granton edges aren't very grantoning anymore, the blade is noticeably lighter and the balance now s**ks. Now that i think about it, probably have to scrap the handle anyway to throw away the endplate.


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 2, 2017)

It does free standing paper pushcut and hands free tomato slice like a boss. Sharpest and thinnest edge i've managed so far. Will try to make a video later on.


----------



## advansite (Jan 2, 2017)

You should try gflex epoxy.. best way to bond wood and metal , especially in wet applications


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 2, 2017)

Here is a little cutting clip

https://youtu.be/5PNSzsuJj8s

Not bad for a 10-15$ is knife.


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 2, 2017)

advansite said:


> You should try gflex epoxy.. best way to bond wood and metal , especially in wet applications



Thanks. At the local hardware store they only sell 'bison' brand epoxy. Think it's a Dutch company but i could be wrong. So far no issues. I removed the back end, shortened the handle by some 2cm to improve balance and glued it back with epoxy, holds just fine but still a not so pretty line although much thinner than before. My biggest problem is i don't have any way of getting the wood really flat. There is only so much you can do with a file. Hopefully soon i will have a belt-disc grinder and everything will be much faster and flatter.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 2, 2017)

What knife brand and steel is that?

You can get pretty flat if you stick sandpaper to a flat reference, I think a granite countertop will be pretty close to flat. I use the backside of my DMT diamond plate, close enough for everything I do it seems.


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes i heard that trick before but i guess i forgot to do it when i needed it and messed around with the file for half an hour instead


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 2, 2017)

Knife is schulte ufer, made in china, steel and hardness unknow. Bit of a tryout project. Used soft pinewood instead of my usual hardwood strips, hidden tang instead of rivited scales western, and thinned all the way instead of .25mm edge. Figured i could learn more faster if i tried all new stuff at once.


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 2, 2017)

What do you use for sticking the sandpaper with btw? Gluestick paper glue or something else?


----------

